
New Millennium Falcon is Lego’s biggest set ever - artsandsci
https://www.polygon.com/2017/8/31/16234672/star-wars-millennium-falcon-biggest-lego-set-ever-of-all-time
======
agumonkey
Still smaller than
[https://imgur.com/gallery/snxk3](https://imgur.com/gallery/snxk3)

ps: warning, rabbit hole of amazement

~~~
cjang5
Holy

~~~
agumonkey
I know. We all did.

------
cjang5
Haven't built a set in over 10 years... Thinking I'm going to get back into it
slowly with this set perhaps.

------
raitom
I’ll get one for me and another one to sell in 10 years.

